# MTM on top of subwoofer??



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Even with a properly braced box is it a good idea to mount a MTM on top of subwoofers?

I mean design a whole box for it, but will it causes to many issues for the subwoofers and the mids to be in the same enclosure??? (of course the mids and subwoofer air space will be seperate)


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Zaph recommends a setup like this for his "Vifa XG18 / Seas 27TDFC MTM". I guess you would have to make sure that the enclosure is solid and heavy enough to match the potency of the driver you pick. 

http://zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker16.html

"Other future ideas might be to build the floor standing version, but sealed with each bottom chamber housing a powered, side mounted sub. Or if you already have the PE boxes like me, a pair of subs could double as matching stands. The new Vifa MA26WR09-04 aluminum cone certainly has my attention for possible usage in a stereo pair of amplified 10" subs.

Let it be known that I have not built the floor standing version I've detailed above, but I'm confident enough in the design to offer it anyway."


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I've seen a speaker design with a powered subwoofer and then other drivers above the sub[ all one enclosure with separate airspace ].


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bdubs767 said:


> Even with a properly braced box is it a good idea to mount a MTM on top of subwoofers?
> 
> I mean design a whole box for it, but will it causes to many issues for the subwoofers and the mids to be in the same enclosure??? (of course the mids and subwoofer air space will be seperate)


Have you looked at the speaker designs on P.E.? 
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/millennium3/index.cfm


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

that is so ****ign ugly lol...but answered my question.

I may drop the Aura from the HT and use 2 Peerless XLS 12s w/ PR per L/R Tower.

That means the Aura NS15 may be moved to my car


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's a few more.....









http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_10_1/nht-evolution-t6-speakers-01-2003.html









http://stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/904rockport/


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bdubs767 said:


> that is so ****ign ugly lol...but answered my question.
> 
> I may drop the Aura from the HT and use 2 Peerless XLS 12s w/ PR per L/R Tower.
> 
> That means the Aura NS15 may be moved to my car


That hurt.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> That hurt.


Im sure it sounds great lol, just from and aesthetic stand point they scare me.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bdubs767 said:


> Im sure it sounds great lol, just from and aesthetic stand point they scare me.


just teasin'.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Here's a few more.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look of that.

And I really like the idea you have about the XLS!!
Have fun with the Aura.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Aura may stay now...depends.

I may use one Aura NS15 per side if i can work things out


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

It works just fine.


























from my for sale thread.


----------

